# Barbacoa Recipes?



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Does anyone have a Cheek meat Barbacoa recipe that they would not mind sharing?


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I gat a few from Google and Yahoo and they are all good. Try it, you might like it.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

I put the cheek meat in crock pot night before. In morning it's fresh barbacoa. Some homemade flour tortillas, fresh chopped cilantro an onions an its taco time.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Michoacana in Bay City. Friday thru Sunday, get a Barbacoa burrito loaded. Cheap and delicioso.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

man as a kid my grandfather would put a couple of heads in his in ground pit and cover them with wet cheesecloths. He'd cover it up and it was my and my cousins job to keep the fire burning above the ground over the pit all night long or until we fell asleep. The next morning, he'd open up the pit and man within minutes everybody woke up because it smelled so good!!!

He'd eat the **** eyeballs on tortillas LOL! Still can't get than picture out of my mind, but the barbacoa was so **** good!!!!!!!


----------



## doby1969 (Jul 21, 2013)

Man those heads are good if done right.
Is there any place closer to the friendswood area
that makes it fresh on the weekends ?? 
:texasflag


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

My wifes mother has made this for YEARS....

By the tung or cheek

place in crock pot over night....shred the next day...serve on taco with salt and lime...salsa if desired.


----------



## Tony_E (Jan 11, 2013)

La Moreliana
544 West NASA Parkway
Webster, TX 775985127

Buy it by the pound in the back or buy tacos in the front of the store.


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

I buy the package cheek meat at HEB or Walmart usually about 3-4 pounds per package.
I add extra beef,pork, or venison for total of 6-7 pounds.
I add garlic,couple of onions,and couple poblano peppers, couple cups of Maggie chick or beef bouillon cook in crock pot about 5-7 hours or until it falls apart.
Store in frig rarely lasts more then a few days around our house good for breakfast, lunch, or dinner!

Now I am hungry gonna have to make a fresh batch!


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

doby1969 said:


> Man those heads are good if done right.
> Is there any place closer to the friendswood area
> that makes it fresh on the weekends ??
> :texasflag


There is a lil Mexican place on hwy 35 just south of 518 on the right that makes it fresh on the weekends along with menudo. I can't think of the name right now but it is just past vatozone on the right in Pearland. I love that place. 
I want to find a place that also cooks brains as well. a lil cow brain mixed in barbacoa with some eggs , cilantro and some onion and a lil squeeze of lime is the way to go. Making me hungry....


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

best barbacoa i have ever eaten is at the donut shoppe in galveston its was hard to try anything other than the bronco burrito in the begining but it aint even in the same ballpark as the barbacoa burrito


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

As most reply, the crockpot overnight is best. Add enough water to cover half way up the side of the cheek or tongue. Add a whole head of garlic and an onion cut in half. NEVER salt it until it is ready to eat.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Used the search feature to find this thread... gonna try it!


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Old Smokey*

I've made some in my Old Smokey grill and a turkey aluminum tray with cover. Place a base of agave leaves on the bottom to create a stand-off and add just enough water to cover the leaves about half way up. . 
I use cheeks or tong, but have done barbacoa from deer and cabrito. I only like to put garlic, laurel leaves and onions and wrap it in aluminum foil. Then place it over the agave bed or stand-off.

I burn mesquite until I have half of the smoker 4 to 5 in high and right before I put I the meat, I add the thickest mesquite piece I can find put the cover on the aluminum tray opposite side of the coals and close the Smokey and leave the vents only about 1/3 open to allow the coals to keep going. Leave it at least 6 to 8 hrs (I do overnight) and the meat comes out with a flavors the agave and mesquite.



scm said:


> Does anyone have a Cheek meat Barbacoa recipe that they would not mind sharing?


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Best Barbacoa in H*

The best barbacoa i've had in the Houston area is at Gerardo's Drive in at 609 Patton St, Houston, TX


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Michoacana in Bay City. Friday thru Sunday, get a Barbacoa burrito loaded. Cheap and delicioso.


That's a x2 on that


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

kyle2601 said:


> There is a lil Mexican place on hwy 35 just south of 518 on the right that makes it fresh on the weekends along with menudo. I can't think of the name right now but it is just past vatozone on the right in Pearland. I love that place.
> I want to find a place that also cooks brains as well. a lil cow brain mixed in barbacoa with some eggs , cilantro and some onion and a lil squeeze of lime is the way to go. Making me hungry....


Lila's


----------

